# Gear reduction help??



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

i just got some 27'' mega mayhems and was looking for a good clutch kits. any suggestions


----------



## mattsnibbles (Sep 11, 2010)

What kind of wheeler is it? I have the same tires on a stock 420 rancher and turn them fine in everything

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

Honda rancher 350


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

The highlifter comp stall clutch kit is a good one. Though youll see more power gain out of a gear reduction like the 23%.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I did the epi clutch kit and the GR.


----------

